# final fantasy 13-2



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I really hope this goes back to the old school fighting rather than this new fandangled bull**** system. 

Anyone else looking forward to this on Friday?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

after the disaster that was 13 i think i'm going to wait to read a few reviews and see some gameplay videos before i buy it. if your unsure on the combat system their should be a demo available on the xbox marketplace or PSN store


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

anthonyh90 said:


> after the disaster that was 13 i think i'm going to wait to read a few reviews and see some gameplay videos before i buy it. if your unsure on the combat system their should be a demo available on the xbox marketplace or PSN store


Might have a look tonight actually. All the games after 10 sucked for me personally. 10 was pretty much perfect


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

How can you say XIII sucked after X, X-2 and XII? I admit it holds nothing on the early games, especially VI.

XIII was a vast improvement with the exception of the linear bit at the beginning.

XIII-2 will be pretty much the same as XIII with a few improvements and apparently will not be linear like the start of XIII. The battle system remains pretty much the same from what I have read.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

jamest said:


> How can you say XIII sucked after X, X-2 and XII? I admit it holds nothing on the early games, especially VI.
> 
> XIII was a vast improvement with the exception of the linear bit at the beginning.
> 
> XIII-2 will be pretty much the same as XIII with a few improvements and apparently will not be linear like the start of XIII. The battle system remains pretty much the same from what I have read.


Imo 10 pwned 10-2, 12 and 13. 13 was sooo boring I never completed it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I loved the ff series but not so much after 10 and 11


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Bought 13 and was thoroughly dossapointed, it was right downhill after vii and viii for me.

Like others ill wait a bit for some reviews before deciding wether to get it or not.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Just looked on YouTube etc... And it looks similar to 13-2 in most ways unfortunately.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I think the last time I had 90 odd hours to spend on a game was when FFVII came out! Don't generally consider these too much anymore. Have they gone downhill since the "glory" days?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> I think the last time I had 90 odd hours to spend on a game was when FFVII came out! Don't generally consider these too much anymore. Have they gone downhill since the "glory" days?


They have but no to the extent that people are saying on here.

I completed 10 and 12 purely because I had done 1-9 (quite a few of them multiple times) and felt obliged to complete them, not because I wanted to. 13 on the other hand, I was actually disappointed that it finished.



Mick said:


> Bought 13 and was thoroughly dossapointed, it was right downhill after vii and viii for me.
> 
> Like others ill wait a bit for some reviews before deciding wether to get it or not.


Reviews from Japan have come out very positively. The argument would be that they would give positive reviews for a Japanese game but they slaughtered 14 (MMORPG).

Most peoples experience of Final Fantasy started at 7 due to the fancy graphics at the time which is disappointing as they have missed out on some of the best games of the series. I personally felt 8 and 9 were better than 7 but I know that many would disagree.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

jamest said:


> They have but no to the extent that people are saying on here.
> 
> I completed 10 and 12 purely because I had done 1-9 (quite a few of them multiple times) and felt obliged to complete them, not because I wanted to. 13 on the other hand, I was actually disappointed that it finished.
> 
> ...


9 was the one I played first. Then 10 and then went back to do others. 9 and 10 were the best imo


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just installed a psx emulator there and it's time to play some FF8.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

installed the demo for ff13-2 on my sexbox and tbh it doesnt look too bad. not brilliant but not too bad. The new style battlesystem is kinda sucky but i suppose i can make do aslong as the story is good and its not linear like 13


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have seen 2 ads on TV for it and one online. The ads that were shown on TV looked terrible (graphics wise of the game). Whoever made the ads didn't do a very good job of reflecting the game.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Review from Ars Technica


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

jamest said:


> Review from Ars Technica


it seems to be an improvement on 13. i think i'll give it a purchase once it drops to around £20


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone else take the plunge? Just picked a copy up from Tesco to see what its like


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

hoikey said:


> Anyone else take the plunge? Just picked a copy up from Tesco to see what its like


Ordered on Amazon, should arrive Monday or if I am lucky tomorrow.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

The graphics suck


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

hoikey said:


> The graphics suck


Are they the same as FF XIII or are they as bad as they appeared to be in the adverts?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

jamest said:


> Are they the same as FF XIII or are they as bad as they appeared to be in the adverts?


As bad as the advert


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just over 3 hours in now.

- "boss" battles are far too easy at the moment, hope they come harder
- quick time events are a pain in the ****
- random encounters bit is actually working ok, but getting the right angle to hit them is hard as you only seem to be able to move in 4 directions (i.e. it's not fluid enough)
- single save is rather annoying
- not 100% on the "paradigm pack" with the monsters but will have to wait and see how that turns out
- story is going to get extremely confusing
- side quests so far are simple find and return style which I imagine will be the lot of them
- crystarium system is a lot more linear than in XIII so you will likely need to think about what you are doing rather than just leveling absolutely everything
- the "unique weapon" looks like a pretty good starter weapon compared to the others that are available in the shop
- not sure about the accessories weight bit, but will have to see how it works later on


----------

